# lots of cancellations with Lyft IN OC



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay so I drive in Orange County and I see a lot of cancellations with Lyft vs. Uber.
Anyone else had these kind of experience?
I mean it's like 3, 4 to 1 the discrepancy is wide.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Really easy to book by accident on Lyft. Always wait 30 seconds before moving.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I had 4 cxl on Lyft today. Pain in the rear when you have arrived and they cxl. Wasted time and gas. Have not had a Uber cxl yet.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

See my signature about sending a text first.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't had many cancelled. I've let a few pings go, because I did not see them. Had one expire the other night. Then got a call again (not sure if it was the same person). Drove to the pick-up spot (popular place by NB pier), and didn't really see anyone, so I called the Pax. She said she didn't call for a ride, and was already home, so I cancelled. I have a feeling, she just got a ride home from a friend and forgot to cancel. 
Don't know about you guys, but I was waiting at John Wayne the other night for a pick-up, and got a call for a pick-up in HB, 12 minutes away. Monday night, got a call for a pick-up 15 minutes away, so just let it expire.
I haven''t got any airport pick-ups yet from Lyft, almost all my rides have been under $10, and I don't really find the riders much better than Uber riders.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I haven't had many cancelled. I've let a few pings go, because I did not see them. Had one expire the other night. Then got a call again (not sure if it was the same person). Drove to the pick-up spot (popular place by NB pier), and didn't really see anyone, so I called the Pax. She said she didn't call for a ride, and was already home, so I cancelled. I have a feeling, she just got a ride home from a friend and forgot to cancel.
> Don't know about you guys, but I was waiting at John Wayne the other night for a pick-up, and got a call for a pick-up in HB, 12 minutes away. Monday night, got a call for a pick-up 15 minutes away, so just let it expire.
> I haven''t got any airport pick-ups yet from Lyft, almost all my rides have been under $10, and I don't really find the riders much better than Uber riders.


The upside of Lyft is that the base fare is better than Uber's and that there is always the possibility of a tip in the app. The downside is that some of the requests are just too damn far away!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> The upside of Lyft is that the base fare is better than Uber's and that there is always the possibility of a tip in the app. The downside is that some of the requests are just too damn far away!


I haven't done a lot of Lyft rides. 9 hours online last week, I netted $95. I was headed to Prime in DT Fullerton Sat. night, but got a call the opposite way. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I run both apps at the same time. As luck would have it, when you get a ping on one, you will get a ping on the other before you can go off line on the other. Uber is the money maker for me. Lyft rides are generally more friendly. I drove a Lyft driver and her boyfriend last night. It was cool to meet another driver.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> I run both apps at the same time. As luck would have it, when you get a ping on one, you will get a ping on the other before you can go off line. Uber is the money maker for me. Lyft rides are generally more friendly. I drove a Lyft driver and her boyfriend last night. It was cool to meet another driver.


The time I use Lyft most, is when I'm doing Uber guarantees. I start driving after I go home and shower from my other job. I usually start like 15 or 20 minutes after the top of the hour, so that hour doesn't qualify for Uber's guarantee, so I'll run the Lyft app. Same thing at the end of the shift. If I drop my last Uber off early in the hour, I'll turn off uber and try to get a Lyft for my last ride.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay cool thanks. about the other top of distances, I'll pick up any one under 12 minutes but question anything else.
But yesterday around 3 AM got a ping for Newport that said 19 minutes. I called her and good thing I did.
She was on in a bad situation and needed out, told her to hang-on i'm on my way.
Picked her up in 11 minutes and took her home. $10 ride but a $20 tip! My good deed for the week ;-)


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah,wait about 15-30 seconds before leaving or drive really slow to start. I see cancelations a lot in OC. 

As for far away pax, I just do not accept them. If I am in downtown fullerton, sometimes I will get a ping for someone in orange around the orange circle. It doesn't make financial sense to leave the area I am at and take a chance on it being some student just needing a ride home within a mile from the orange circle.


----------

